# 100% Completion ACNL



## nintendoanna (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you ever felt that there was nothing else to do in your town and that you achieved everything you wanted to do?

I'm going to guess most people are going to say no.


----------



## DCB (Mar 1, 2015)

Not unless someone has gotten all items, all badges, all housing upgrades {for 4 characters}, all PWP's, all villager pics, etc.


----------



## dtipton4 (Mar 1, 2015)

no. i think once u get every badge ur kinda done but not really because there is no way of being done lol


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Mar 1, 2015)

Considering this game really has no end, I always feel like there's something to do. Maybe all the badges and complete house for every villager (4). 
I mean you will get a bit bored when there's no new projects, Holiday, badges, etc. to experience or complete but like I said Its just one of those games that ever ends and there's no real completion to the game unless you've done  literally everything.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 1, 2015)

The only way I would consider it "done" is by having all items in catalogue, every single one. All gold tools, all gold badges, all 4 house complete upgrades, all dreamies, every billager picture available etc etc
Playing the entire year straight and doing every single event lmao


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Mar 1, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> The only way I would consider it "done" is by having all items in catalogue, every single one. All gold tools, all gold badges, all 4 house complete upgrades, all dreamies, every billager picture available etc etc
> Playing the entire year straight and doing every single event lmao



I agree with you here!  Buy everything, all gold badges, biggest expansions, town exactly how you want it, all the fish/fossils/art/bugs, etc.  It would take forever, but it would also be a huge accomplishment!! (●?∀｀●)


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah i would say definitely try to collect all of the villager pics in the game. It gives you something to work towards. Whether it be buying them yourself or getting them from the actual villagers (tons of cycling) it is a huge accomplishment to me. Getting every gold badge seems enough of a challenge


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

In terms of getting all items and badges, completing catalogues and stuff - I'm sure it CAN be done, but the person would have to put an obscene amount of effort into it, as well as have the support and help of people in every region that gets exclusive DLC. It would be impossible if not for websites like this one where everyone can organize trades like that, but for serious, it would be one hell of an undertaking.

Other than that, like folks have said before me, since Animal Crossing games have no real "end" I'm not sure how else somebody would be able to consider their game completed. Maybe by playing for one full year and experiencing all special events, on top of the above? Games like this would be a completionist's nightmare, I think. (Or maybe not! Completionists play MMOs after all, where content is created and churned out at a much faster rate than for any AC game - so nevermind, I take that back, lol)


----------



## AllisonCypress (Mar 1, 2015)

Not yet.  One day I hope to have EVERYTHING complete, from the museum to every single villager pic! c:


----------



## DCB (Mar 1, 2015)

Personally, I would consider having all DLC to be over 100% completion.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 1, 2015)

I can get bored of the game but I dont think I could ever finish it unless I really spent my time cataloging all the items, Getting all the badges and stuff, all the pwps
I feel like there will always be something to do as long as you don't spend your time trying to finish the game.( obviously)
To get all the villagers pictures I would want me to get on my own so I would have to spam April fools with all different villagers in my cycle ( that would take so long)


----------

